# John Leo Thomas, Shaw Saville.



## Shaky Mick (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi all, I am looking for info regarding my grandfather John Leo Thomas. He was a Steward/Ch Steward with Shaw Saville. Any info no matter how slight would be gratefully received. Many thanks, Mick Carroll.


----------



## Janemc (May 5, 2015)

*John Leo Thomas*

Do you know when and where he was born or where he lived?


----------



## Shaky Mick (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Janemc, John Thomas' birth was registered in West Derby, his birth date was 20/1/1897. He married my grandmother in Walton, Liverpool in 1917. She died giving birth to my mother in the Isle of Man 1923. I next have info on him being in New York as Ch/Steward above SS Mahina in1944, I do hope you can add to my knowledge of him. Kind regards, Mick Carroll.


----------



## Janemc (May 5, 2015)

Hi Mick

Can you tell me your parent's names?

Thanks

Jane


----------



## Shaky Mick (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Jane, my dad's was William ( Bill ) and my mum's name was Grace Agnes Teresa, mostly known as Edith or Edie. Regards, Mick.


----------



## Shaky Mick (Oct 24, 2009)

Forgot to add my mother's maiden was Boni. Mick.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Mick,
John Leo Thomas has a Merchant Navy CR 10 card from the Fourth Register of Seamen. The card has his photo on it and also shows him joining CEDRIC 28/5/1921. You can see it if you have access to FindMyPast otherwise send me a PM with your email address and I will send it on. 

He may have a CRS 10 [this is not the same as a CR 10] docket book held at Kew in series BT 382 which will list all his ships from January 1941 - let me know if you need details of the file reference.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Shaky Mick (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Hugh, I managed to find and download my grandfather's CR10. the file reference would be most welcome as I intend to visit Kew fairly soon. I intend to research my father's sea going career as well. With my career, my brother's, my father's and grandfather's career we have nearly 100 years at sea between us. Many thanks, Mick.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Mick,
If John Leo Thomas has a file at Kew it will be held in BT 382/1784 - http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C10990009

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Shaky Mick (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello Hugh,
Many thanks for that. As I said I will be going to Kew and no doubt will use that info,
Kind regards, Mick.


----------



## Gedstone (Jun 2, 2015)

Shaky Mick said:


> Hi Janemc, John Thomas' birth was registered in West Derby, his birth date was 20/1/1897. He married my grandmother in Walton, Liverpool in 1917. She died giving birth to my mother in the Isle of Man 1923. I next have info on him being in New York as Ch/Steward above SS Mahina in1944, I do hope you can add to my knowledge of him. Kind regards, Mick Carroll.


Hi Mick, I believe your searching information about your grandfather John Leo Thomas. My grandfather has the same name and lived in the same area. Are you from that area too, when and were you born? I was born in 1947 in The British Army of the Rhine, Germany.
Cheers


----------



## Shaky Mick (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi, my grandfather was born in West Derby, Liverpool, Jan 1897. He died 1971. I am from London, my mother was born in the Isle of Man but lived in Liverpool where she met my father. Do reply as I really want to learn more about my grandfather. Regards, Mick.


----------

